# Chicken Sausage Fatty?



## jaye220 (Jun 25, 2008)

My wife isn't a big pork or beef fan (I know!) and so I was thinking about rolling up some fatties with chicken sausage.  I figure I can just take some out of the casings if I can't find any non-cased.  Anybody have any input on whether this will work or if you've tried it before?

As always, thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## chrome (Jun 25, 2008)

Never heard of chicken sausage, but turkey sausage is pretty good.
I'll be trying it out as fatty material soon.


----------



## pitrow (Jun 25, 2008)

Chicken sausage is GOOD! my parents often get some from Costco with little bits of apple in it and it's great stuff. Not sure how it'd turn out in a fattie though. I'm thinking it might dry out too much because even the cased sausages are a little on the dry side.

Give 'er a try though and let us know how it turns out... I'm curious.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 25, 2008)

I've never used chicken sausage but I have used hot italian turkey sausage which I remove from the casings and mix with ground turkey meat. 

I can't imagine the chicken sausage being much lower in fat then that.

To keep it moist, you can put marinated roasted red peppers on the top and they will baste the fatty as they heat up, rendering the juice from the peppers and keeping the fatty moist.

Here is one recent smoke I did; post #1 and #18 show the fatty.


http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=11571


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have not  made this fatty yet but my wife also asked about using chicken.  What my thoughts are grinding up some chicken, mixing in some eggs, breadcrumbs, and milk for a binder.  Kinda like a meat loaf.  Add ham and cheese, peppers, and onions.  Like Chicken Cordon bleu style.  Then wrap in bacon with a lite smoke maybe a small chunk of wood.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 25, 2008)

I've done turkey and turkey sausage and both were great.  I assume chicken will be similiar.


----------



## seboke (Jun 26, 2008)

I've had this sausage and agree on the goodness factor!  Yeah, give a go at it!  Don't know if wrapping in bacon is an option for you, but it will help with the dryness, and hey, bacon can make ice cream cake taste better!


----------



## erain (Jun 26, 2008)

i bet its got to be good, only one way to find out though!!!! so as soon as you get your chicken fatty/s made let the rest of the world know via smf how they turned out. cant wait to see the post and your qview. but i bet it taste good.....


----------

